# Dutch Schengen Visa - Bank statement



## Rich95 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi guys, please do excuse if this post was better off elsewhere, but I’m certain someone here will probably have some experience here...

I am a South African passport holder, who is currently living in the UK, I would like to go for a weeks holiday in Amsterdam in about May. I have been looking through the requirements for a Dutch schengen visa and it seems that I will require 6 months worth of bank statements to prove I have the funds for my trip. I’ve only been in the UK for the last 2.5 months so I obviously don’t have 6 months worth. Is this an absolute requirement? I would obviously still provide evidence of my intended return to the UK, leave authorization from work, employment contract etc. Thanks in advance guys, really hoping I don’t have to wait 6 months to start planning holidays.


----------



## Chimichuri (Feb 15, 2019)

Do you have a bank account in RSA
show both, south african and UK one


----------

